# Free Rip - Tracks öffnen



## Tixiland (18. September 2005)

Hi,

um die Bitrate meiner MP3's zu reduzieren, möchte ich Free Rip einsetzen - leider öffnen sich die Tracks nicht. Woran kann das denn liegen?
Mit Audiograbber wurden die Tracks beim Runterschrauben der Bitrate beschleunigt  
Wenn ihr mir nen Tipp geben könntet.

Ansonsten wünsche ich noch ein fröhliches Wählen!  
Tixi


----------



## Watusimann (18. September 2005)

Was möchtest du jetzt für einen Tip haben... Empfehlenswert, wäre ein Programm wie Wavlab oder ähnliches. Evtl. hast du die mp3 "kaputt" gemacht ?! Läßt sie sich denn noch abspielen? Auf welche Bitrate möchtest du denn runterschrauben?


----------



## Tixiland (18. September 2005)

Hi,

was mich interessiert ist - wie man bei Free Rip Tracks überhaupt öffnet. Das scheint bei meiner Version nicht so leicht zu sein. Die Bitrate sollte einfach nur unter 128 kbit/s sein, da ich ein Paar Tracks im MP3 Format abspielen will und die Tracks bei Usern mit Modems verzerrt sind. 
Als ich in Audiograbber die Bitrate manuell verringert habe, war anschliessend die Gschwindigkeit erhöht.
Also - meine Frage ist : 
Wie kann man am leichtesten die Bitrate eines MP3 Tracks verringern ohne zu viel Qualitätsverlust zu habe?!
Was ist das beste Programm dafür?!
Vielen Dank ,

Tixi


----------

